# Air in Rena XP3...



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

My Rena won't fill up all the way, only to about 2" from the top. Air bursts out in micro bubbles every 2 minutes & it's driving me nuts. It's the only thing wrong with the filter and I dont want to have to get a new one. 
Someone mentioned tilting it, which helped get air out but the water level didnt rise  I tilted to see if i could find where seal is broken, but no water came out anywhere. Anyone got any other suggestions?
Thanks,
T


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

We used to have this problem all the time.. try turning the filter off, and adding water into the filter via the tube from the top with a funnel (should be a little cap you can twist off) and keep filling that up until the water level in your filter is high enough.. hopefully that will get rid of the air bubbles! It no longer does it.. so I'm not too sure what the cause is


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Or you can just add an extra cup of tank water into the filter to have the canister filled to the top, then try turning it on. On one of mine thats what I have to do.


----------



## cheesekipper (Apr 25, 2010)

A silly thing but I had the same problem with my XP2, is your water line higher than the highest connection on the intake side? You know the blue plastic pieces you slip into one another to make up the intake, if it's not fill the water level up beyond that and shut off the unit, empty the canister and begin the siphon process from the top


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys......

"try turning the filter off, and adding water into the filter via the tube from the top with a funnel (should be a little cap you can twist off) and keep filling that up until the water level in your filter is high enough"

I fill the canister until it is almost overflowing when i cap it, then pour thru the tubes, trouble is, it flows out the other tube! lol i had both tubes straight up int the air while trying to pour & & have air come out the other tube & not make a mess...but air would still be in the filter when both tubes are full...

"extra cup of tank water into the filter to have the canister filled to the top, then try turning it on. On one of mine thats what I have to do. "

It just pours out the other tube....

"water line higher than the highest connection on the intake side? You know the blue plastic pieces you slip into one another to make up the intake, if it's not fill the water level up beyond that and shut off the unit, empty the canister and begin the siphon process from the top"

Im not sure...but i will have a look when i get home and try it...

Thanks again...theres still hope!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

while the thing is running, gently tip the canister towards the opposit side the hosses are on. this should blow any air out of the filtervia the exit hose.This has worked for me very time.
On a sepperate note  I am picking that angle airon up for the tanks friday. Would of done sooner but waiting fo payday!  you guys wannacome watch the hockey game ? ...pm me


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

One last thing to check is if you have excess tubing, make sure there isn't a bubble forming an airlock. I sometimes have this with my Eheim Pro II because I had to create some slack to get around all the electrical work in the stand. If you see there is one, try to manipulate the hose so the bubble goes up and then you should have no more problems.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

on my atman or what ever filter i have i had the same problem. i think i got it by tilting it. and filling up the tubes with water. it was really annoying though.


----------

